# Jean Paul Gaultier Spring / Summer 2011 x 148



## Q (14 Dez. 2011)

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## beachkini (14 Dez. 2011)

is die mit der auffallenden figur beth ditto?


----------



## Q (14 Dez. 2011)

beachkini schrieb:


> is die mit der auffallenden figur beth ditto?




jep, das isse  interessant dass von allen Beth Dir auffällt


----------



## zool (14 Dez. 2011)

Aaaaaahhhhh ich bin blind!!!


----------



## nightmarecinema (17 Dez. 2011)

Man da kriegt man ja Netzhautablösung.


----------



## koftus89 (16 Sep. 2012)

ja, die beth ist nicht zu übersehen.


----------

